# The terrible twins.TTT Selling contaminated gear. MAX TECH ANABOLICS



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/tony.t.hickey/posts/10151898193426640






__ https://www.facebook.com/tony.t.hickey/posts/10151898220756640






__ https://www.facebook.com/tony.t.hickey/posts/10151900261371640



Here are some status updates from my time in hospital this week. TTT put me there add my facebook and share please

Thanks lads


----------



## Miles1878 (Feb 20, 2014)

Do they sell online or they local dealers?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not on Facebook what's it about?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not on Facebook what's it about?


"Didn't want too name and shame on here but have no option due too some serious ignorence of being a dodgy ****er! Who sells contaminated gear too other lads who compete. Aspecially after I drove too Birmingham too train payed 100 quid and I really thought was a genuine guy. Put your trust into people that act like they care and act like your friend. And basically get ****ed over for abit cash. Not only has my bro been ill I said that can't be dodgy he wouldn't do that too us! I tried it Sunday and I'm now in hospital after being in the walk in centre yesterday. Can't earn any money. Not even had the decentcy too reply too my second message. The first was did you do it right. Behave kid. Looked up max tech anabolics loads people had absesses. You paid cheap and passed it lads you don't have too see on a daily basis. Sponsored athletes have there own YouTube channel. Motivational speakers I believed that. But now I know just in it for themselves. Bodybuilding is a community and I'll make sure what you did too me for abit of cash. I didn't want too put it on here it's not the way too go but because your an arrogant pr**k who's ****ed me over had no other choice!

Don't buy **** all of the clown keep too your people you trust don't be fooled like me and my bro! Llewy Blessedone Davies

who ever else sees this share it please. Gunna eat my cheese and tomato sandwich and a cup tea then no food until my ultra sound tomorrow. TTT lowest of the low!"


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not on Facebook what's it about?


hazarding a guess it's about The terrible twins - aka TTT Selling contaminated gear called MAX TECH ANABOLICS


----------



## Miles1878 (Feb 20, 2014)

steveb1 said:


> hazarding a guess it's about The terrible twins - aka TTT Selling contaminated gear called MAX TECH ANABOLICS


Cheeky! Haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So basically he has got an abscess from injecting 'dodgy gear' ?

Never heard of the lab. Guys got balls to put this online though I imagine many may have it in for him now. Goes to show we have no idea what we are putting in our bodies.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> hazarding a guess it's about The terrible twins - aka TTT Selling contaminated gear called MAX TECH ANABOLICS


Lol. No sh1t Sherlock. Just couldn't see any details. And who are the terrible twins lol.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. No sh1t Sherlock. Just couldn't see any details. And who are the terrible twins lol.


lol thanks for taking that in the good humour it was meant.

hadnt heard of them either but it seems to be 2 guys who think theyre really tough brewing **** gear and selling it even though its giving plenty of infections to people.

i know drug dealers arent supposed to have the best morals but they take the mick with it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

steveb1 said:


> lol thanks for taking that in the good humour it was meant.
> 
> hadnt heard of them either but it seems to be 2 guys who think theyre really tough brewing **** gear and selling it even though its giving plenty of infections to people.
> 
> i know drug dealers arent supposed to have the best morals but they take the mick with it lol


Ah ok that's pretty sh1tty ESPECIALLY if they know they are infecting people. Jesus that could end someone's bodybuilding career. I hope the OP hasn't just caused himself a whole host of issues though as drug dealers are obviously not the types you want to rub up the wrong way like he has done on a mass scale.


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been advised too put it on here. They're sponsored athletes by pro standard and still are from my knowledge. If they are drug dealers they are small time! I'm not worried about them more worried about my own health and carrying on doing something I love and allways wanted too do. It was nearly taken away from me this week and to be honest it still might be if I need this cutting out. I have been sent home as it's going down and breaking down. But muscle tissue has been damaged and still may have too be cut out if it continues to be there. We all know absess scars ruin se chances of getting too a high level and if I have a deformed ass from this possibly won't go on stage again!

What goes around comes around. I'd expect people too do the same if they get screwed over with doggy gear fr people who want too apparently motivate the nation, be role models. Role models don't behave the way they have

Please share this on facebook and my facebook too power of the Internet is a great tool. Don't let this happen to another innocent person


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Thought it was the Hodge twins...lol


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha I wish might of been legit gear then...


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

This cuts a little bit close to home as I know these guys.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Feel sorry for you pal but we all know the risks with ugl.


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah deffo mate. I only use 2 from were I live usually. But got talking too them invited me too train down Birmingham and didn't think twice because of who they were. They are motivational speakers and trainers so make money off there image. Didn't think twice it would be blag but live and learn mate defiantly.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> hazarding a guess it's about The terrible twins - aka TTT Selling contaminated gear called MAX TECH ANABOLICS


was expecting u to comment on that bum picture.. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> was expecting u to comment on that bum picture.. :whistling: :lol:


people here dont like it being rammed down their throats...so to speak...so they claim


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought it was the hodge twins too at first, and I was about to say " I KNEW IT " but now I know better.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

So who is it. Someone post the YouTube channel. I feel like I'm in a Dan brown novel trying to decipher clues.

Edit. I've found them.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

that sucks mate, sorry to hear that


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> people here dont like it being rammed down their throats...so to speak...so they claim


Knew that one wouldn't pass your eager glare. What's the difference between a penis and a bible? Nothing, the Catholic priests try to ram them both down your throat.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a ripoff off yet another rip off, namely CT Fletcher.

Don't blame anyone for trying to make some £££ but this latest trend of somehow comparing lifting weights while chemically enhanced to being on some path to enlightenment is just money for old rope.

If your that concerned about not being poor for the rest of your lif (which is what these seem to cater to by and large) put down the weights and ampules and go and retrain or reskill. No ones gunna pay you money to lift I don't care how many "edgy" "inspirational" videos you haveon your youtube channel.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Which twins? Harrison twins?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weightlifting to earn money must have the lowest success rate going.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

They've got a facebook page, just checked it out.

quote

Polite Statement - in light of recent events myself or my brother Rhys have never and never would take advantage of any athlete or client, its just not who we are or what we are about. Sometimes things happen which are out of our control and in light of this we will never do anything again we cannot 100% control or guarantee - if I have done something I feel was wrong I would apologise but I didnt so for that reason I wont, that said I would like to take this opportunity to offer my best wishes to anyone who feels we have done them wrong, for this I do apologise, wrong doing is not in me. I am a man first and foremost trying my very best to make something of myself in this very tough world of ours, I will make mistakes and I will learn from them ... so my final word on this matter is this " I am brash I am loud and I am different but I am also loyal I am honest and my integrity is 100% solid ..... ps Llewy has not gone soft its just sometimes when needed I can be a man and put my hands up but those of you calling me out, im available 24/7 cupcakes, and I eat cupcakes for fun #justsaying #TTTstyle


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Just a ripoff off yet another rip off, namely CT Fletcher.
> 
> Don't blame anyone for trying to make some £££ but this latest trend of somehow comparing lifting weights while chemically enhanced to being on some path to enlightenment is just money for old rope.
> 
> If your that concerned about not being poor for the rest of your lif (which is what these seem to cater to by and large) put down the weights and ampules and go and retrain or reskill. No ones gunna pay you money to lift I don't care how many "edgy" "inspirational" videos you haveon your youtube channel.


Are those idiots for real?

Was actually cringing watching that, the brummy accents made it even worse.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

shredder85 said:


> They've got a facebook page, just checked it out.
> 
> quote
> 
> Polite Statement - in light of recent events myself or my brother Rhys have never and never would take advantage of any athlete or client, its just not who we are or what we are about. Sometimes things happen which are out of our control and in light of this we will never do anything again we cannot 100% control or guarantee - if I have done something I feel was wrong I would apologise but I didnt so for that reason I wont, that said I would like to take this opportunity to offer my best wishes to anyone who feels we have done them wrong, for this I do apologise, wrong doing is not in me. I am a man first and foremost trying my very best to make something of myself in this very tough world of ours, I will make mistakes and I will learn from them ... so my final word on this matter is this " I am brash I am loud and I am different but I am also loyal I am honest and my integrity is 100% solid ..... ps Llewy has not gone soft its just sometimes when needed I can be a man and put my hands up but those of you calling me out, im available 24/7 cupcakes, and I eat cupcakes for fun #justsaying #TTTstyle


Ha, love it..."sometimes when needed I can be a man" lol. That says it all really doesn't it!!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

You had much better options for gear if you were in brum mate!

Get well soon!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> Ha, love it..."sometimes when needed I can be a man" lol. That says it all really doesn't it!!


And 'I eat cupcakes for breakfast'. These two come across as complete planks IMO.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

VS






7 thousand reps of various extensions, vs 3 easy reps of over 900lbs, unsuited. Ask yourself TTT lads, are YOU REALLY training?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> And 'I eat cupcakes for breakfast'. These two come across as complete planks IMO.


Mate, I was glued to their you tube vids for ages lol. It was like watching some kind of freak show...proper bellends!! Got themselves down as gangster bodybuilders from Brum...fvckin hilarious!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

digitalis said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what happens when first cousins marry!! I sh1t you not people...inbreeding is not funny!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stuey99 said:


> Mate, I was glued to their you tube vids for ages lol. It was like watching some kind of freak show...proper bellends!! Got themselves down as gangster bodybuilders from Brum...fvckin hilarious!!


They are ex professional boxers arnt they?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is he barking like a dog at the end? Wtf who on earth sponsors them?!?! Think they are trying to be like Zack khan.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol they look like complete bellends.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> They are ex professional boxers arnt they?


Got no idea tbh, watching those videos tho I actuelly feel sorry for them.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

They give us brummies a bad name!!

Never heard of these pair though - thankfully!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It's like the hodgetwins but Birmingham and worse, didn't think it was possible.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fair ****s to them they obviously have great passion, and some of their motivational stuff is aright if you ignore the CT Fletcher impressions but if you're going to lecture people and brag to the interweb on how to lift (I've got 14 years gym time lads as opposed to your 2 and I'm the same age) at least make it rather exceptional IMO.

I've yet to see them lift a single free weight aside from db laterals.

I understand being bombastic and controversial is all part of making a brand for yourself amongst 100,000 other internet wannabe weights gurus but bringing this type of attention to yourselves is the price you pay when you put yourself in the public domain to make ££££ instead of being on a building site or on the door somewhere in the rain which is what this is really all about.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

What a pair of absolute bell ringers, those videos are like car crashes you know you shouldn't watch but you can't help it!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

"Biggest legs in the UK......." I turned it off after that, they should get publically stoned to death at bodypower expo, that's the only way they'll make money of the mass's......or they can try selling dodgy gear.....


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

LMFAO these 2 are numptys I hope they read this thread and are embarrassed because they should be hahahaha.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

They are incredibly inspirational! Nearly inspired me to jack it all in and have no part of anything these knobs are associated with!

(Luckily the Animal squatting was the antidote I needed! That truly was inspirational!).


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MRENIGMA said:


> "Biggest legs in the UK......." I turned it off after that, they should get publically stoned to death at bodypower expo, that's the only way they'll make money of the mass's......or they can try selling dodgy gear.....


Not much above average legs, probably smaller than the legs of most semi interested amateur pack rugby players


----------



## TerryTibbs13 (Feb 22, 2014)

I know these. I have to agree with most of these comments. Best legs in the uk LOL.

Also Rhys thinks he has put 7-8stone of LEAN muscle on in 4years. Best tell phil heath to step his game up! Hahaha :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice to get someone else's opinion on them lol.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

This should be a sticky for a few weeks, 3 ppl in hospital coz of these two


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your money back and smash there heads in lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

when you read something like this it hits home,it could be any one of us in this situation.every time we stick that needle in with an ugl we roll the dice.i have never heard of max tech anabolics and would not use any thing that i did,nt know .just be careful you guys out there


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

graham58 said:


> when you read something like this it hits home,it could be any one of us in this situation.every time we stick that needle in with an ugl we roll the dice.i have never heard of max tech anabolics and would not use any thing that i did,nt know .just be careful you guys out there


Yeah it's part of the black market of illegal drugs. Although I'd probably feel safer using UGL gear than be one of the reccy users snorting up something that's been cut, stuffed up someones ass and all sorts.

I avoid UGL gear now, and feel more confident using home brewed stuff (vit b12 only obviously).


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, that facebook post was terrible to read. Didn't know contaminated gear screws up your grammar and spelling so bad, and this is coming from a non-native speaker.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Branchos said:


> Wow, that facebook post was terrible to read. Didn't know contaminated gear screws up your grammar and spelling so bad, and this is coming from a non-native speaker.


whats the point picking on someones grammar and spelling? some people were let down by the education system and it isnt their fault. just makes you look like an idiot. bad alan was doing it as well i just dont see the point. yes i know mine is bad but do you understand what im writing? probably so no need to be an **** hole about it to people


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> whats the point picking on someones grammar and spelling? some people were let down by the education system and it isnt their fault. just makes you look like an idiot. bad alan was doing it as well i just dont see the point. yes i know mine is bad but do you understand what im writing? probably so no need to be an **** hole about it to people


Well, I would be worried if a foreigner writes in my native tongue better than I do myself. There is no excuse for being bad at your own language in 2014. Everyone has access to education and here it is required by law to follow an education until the age of 18 and I don't think it's much different in the UK.

Also I'm really worried that you have time to do steroids but not to study your own language. Maybe you should get your priorities straight.


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

steveb1 said:


> whats the point picking on someones grammar and spelling? some people were let down by the education system and it isnt their fault. just makes you look like an idiot. bad alan was doing it as well i just dont see the point. yes i know mine is bad but do you understand what im writing? probably so no need to be an **** hole about it to people


 The education system didn't fail anyone in this country. If you've come through the education system in the UK and have poor spelling, punctuation and grammar, then it's you who has failed the education system.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Branchos said:


> Well, I would be worried if a foreigner writes in my native tongue better than I do myself. There is no excuse for being bad at your own language in 2014. Everyone has access to education and here it is required by law to follow an education until the age of 18 and I don't think it's much different in the UK.


your not even from this country so you dont have the best idea of how the education system works. you try to have perfect grammar when you have learning difficulties and the state system does nothing to help you and believe it or not we werent all educated by the current system and staying in education until 18 is a VERY recent change. so stop being an **** hole


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bakerman said:


> The education system didn't fail anyone in this country. If you've come through the education system in the UK and have poor spelling, punctuation and grammar, then it's you who has failed the education system.


your one of the lucky ones


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> your not even from this country so you dont have the best idea of how the education system works. you try to have perfect grammar when you have learning difficulties and the state system does nothing to help you and believe it or not we werent all educated by the current system and staying in education until 18 is a VERY recent change. so stop being an **** hole


Tyson Fury comes from a family of gypsies, gets hit head on the head daily, dropped out of school and yet I don't see him violating the English language. There really is no excuse.


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

steveb1 said:


> your one of the lucky ones


*you're

Just so we're clear. Tell me Steve, do you know much about the correct use of an apostrophe?


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bakerman said:


> *you're
> 
> Just so we're clear. Tell me Steve, do you know much about the correct use of an apostrophe?


no unfortunately i do not i was still trying to read the very hungry caterpiler


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thought it was the Hodge twins...lol


same here






contaminated mushroom tip


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

There is no excuse for being bad at your own language..........................says it all, being bad at your own language is incorrect grammer dick



Branchos said:


> Well, I would be worried if a foreigner writes in my native tongue better than I do myself. There is no excuse for being bad at your own language in 2014. Everyone has access to education and here it is required by law to follow an education until the age of 18 and I don't think it's much different in the UK.
> 
> Also I'm really worried that you have time to do steroids but not to study your own language. Maybe you should get your priorities straight.


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Oscars said:


> There is no excuse for being bad at your own language..........................says it all, being bad at your own language is incorrect grammer dick


Please elaborate


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Arguing about use of correct grammar and spelling on a muscle forum, in a thread about bunk gear. Jeez.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

completely agree, just had to point out the the guy giving crap to someone else was wrong in the first place, kind of ironic lol



Dave 0511 said:


> Arguing about use of correct grammar and spelling on a muscle forum, in a thread about bunk gear. Jeez.


----------



## CraigK7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Some people are just naturally argumentative over the tiniest things so it seems.


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Oscars said:


> completely agree, just had to point out the the guy giving crap to someone else was wrong in the first place, kind of ironic lol


Still don't know how I was wrong? And like I said I'm not a native speaker, let's see you try speaking Dutch or German.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

CraigK7 said:


> Some people are just naturally argumentative over the tiniest things so it seems.


No they're not.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Branchos said:


> Still don't know how I was wrong? And like I said I'm not a native speaker, let's see you try speaking Dutch or German.


"ooo my knowledge of language is bigger than yours" pathetic


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> "ooo my knowledge of language is bigger than yours" pathetic


Maybe you should stop spending your welfare checks on steroids and use it for an education.


----------



## CraigK7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> No they're not.


Don't disagree with me

:lol:


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Branchos said:


> Maybe you should stop spending your welfare checks on steroids and use it for an education.


cheques*


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

or just download some free spellchecker software, it will highlight your spelling mistakes as you make them, and all you have to do is right click the wrongly spelt word, and choose the correct one from a list....there really is no excuse for crap spelling on internet forums nowadays.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

i'm havin the best sunday ever!!!! :lol:

fvcking mad bastards everywhere!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep it civil guys. Name calling is never the way to win a discussion...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Keep it civil guys. Name calling is never the way to win a discussion...


Yeah sorry didn't mean to be harsh just got on my nerves reading it im edgy because im in need of food hahaha.

Once again I apologise


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you 2 guys arguing about proper grammar associated with mentioned TTT tools?

new accounts little posts? and managed to get this thread way off topic with what can only be described as English bashing.

Back to the OP the guys are laughable in there you tube vids and look about average of the guys in my gym so god knows how they think there gurus.

But like you said if they offered a hand of friendship and seemed genuine lads you had no reason to doubt them but there obviously just down right scum bags. Hope it does not cause too much damage and your on the mend


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

steveb1 said:


> whats the point picking on someones grammar and spelling? some people were let down by the education system and it isnt their fault. just makes you look like an idiot. bad alan was doing it as well i just dont see the point. yes i know mine is bad but do you understand what im writing? probably so no need to be an **** hole about it to people


Just so you know - the reason I think @BadAlan did it on that occasion was because the person he corrected had been doing it to other members on here.

What goes around and all that


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Double J said:


> Just so you know - the reason I think @BadAlan did it on that occasion was because the person he corrected had been doing it to other members on here.
> 
> What goes around and all that


an eye for an eye only blinds the world


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Branchos said:


> Please elaborate


please shut the fcuk up.


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

Too the guy giving me **** about my spelling. This site is for bodybuilding enthusiasts and I put thread up too warm people. Why be petty about spelling you arrogant idiot. Maybe go on German muscle or any other site with your native tongue.

On the other note I got an email from the gym owner were the twins train. They have been told to leave the gym they were training at in Birmingham. I have been informed a lot of the gyms around there have been intouch with each other and they won't be training in any bodybuilding gym.

There sponsor Pro Standard are atill backing them and I had an arrogant status on facebook made about me via the owner. I know him personally but he deleted and blocked me before I could see this. In my honest opinion to set up a ugl you need abit of money. A lot of bodybuilders I speak too regular amatures and pros think maybe they have money into it. The feed back I got when I was in hospital from pro standard was negative really. I said I wouldn't name the company unless something happened as I was a loyal costumer for a number of months. But when this came too light I thought screw it. Just want too spread the word what bad things should happen too bad people. I was trusting too someone who you should be able too trust. Pro standard and TTT I wouldn't buy any product from niether again. Tough and painful lesson learnt.

Ps sorry if the spelling isn't upto standards I have really really tried my bestest ha


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Tony hickey said:


> Too the guy giving me **** about my spelling. This site is for bodybuilding enthusiasts and I put thread up too warm people. Why be petty about spelling you arrogant idiot. Maybe go on German muscle or any other site with your native tongue.
> 
> On the other note I got an email from the gym owner were the twins train. They have been told to leave the gym they were training at in Birmingham. I have been informed a lot of the gyms around there have been intouch with each other and they won't be training in any bodybuilding gym.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry mate, most of us on here aren't the Education or Spelling Police and I for one want to congratulate you for coming on here and calling out bad suppliers, that takes guts!

Hope you don't have anymore bad effects from taking their s##t and your back training bigger & better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Tony hickey said:


> Too the guy giving me **** about my spelling. This site is for bodybuilding enthusiasts and I put thread up too warm people. Why be petty about spelling you arrogant idiot. Maybe go on German muscle or any other site with your native tongue.
> 
> On the other note I got an email from the gym owner were the twins train. They have been told to leave the gym they were training at in Birmingham. I have been informed a lot of the gyms around there have been intouch with each other and they won't be training in any bodybuilding gym.
> 
> ...


What was the ailment you sustained mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tony hickey said:


> Too the guy giving me **** about my spelling. This site is for bodybuilding enthusiasts and I put thread up too warm people. Why be petty about spelling you arrogant idiot. Maybe go on German muscle or any other site with your native tongue.
> 
> On the other note I got an email from the gym owner were the twins train. They have been told to leave the gym they were training at in Birmingham. I have been informed a lot of the gyms around there have been intouch with each other and they won't be training in any bodybuilding gym.
> 
> ...


How has your abscess healed up mate?

Did the anti-biotics do the trick or did it still need draining?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

This is not comfortable reading for me as I'm due to start my cycle from an online source soon!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

pick a good lab and you should be fine mate



AnotherLevel said:


> This is not comfortable reading for me as I'm due to start my cycle from an online source soon!


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

Anti biotics have helped massively. I had a drip in me for 13 hours because I didn't want an operation. Would ruin any future progress in my opinion having a huge scar across my glute. It's going slowly still painful so on anti biotics and codien for the pain. My advice too anyone is stick too recomended people or friends or g owners who care about what your taking. Valuable lesson learnt this week for sure

Thanks for the great feedback guys I know it's controversial subject but had too be done


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fk sake hope ur all good


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

steveb1 said:


> whats the point picking on someones grammar and spelling? some people were let down by the education system and it isnt their fault. just makes you look like an idiot. bad alan was doing it as well i just dont see the point. yes i know mine is bad but do you understand what im writing? probably so no need to be an **** hole about it to people


Ooooffftttt that is an apostrophe, comma and capital letter worded nightmare of a post!

Seriously use the @ sign if you have a problem. I can help with how to mention me if you have trouble spelling it?

The person in question was being insincere and derailing the thread as I see alot, so I just thought I'd throw in some banter.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Double J said:


> Just so you know - the reason I think @BadAlan did it on that occasion was because the person he corrected had been doing it to other members on here.
> 
> What goes around and all that


Nail on the head!


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> Ooooffftttt that is an apostrophe, comma and capital letter worded nightmare of a post!
> 
> Seriously use the @ sign if you have a problem.* I can help with how to mention me if you have trouble spelling it?*
> 
> The person in question was being insincere and derailing the thread as I see alot, so I just thought I'd throw in some banter.


your doing it again. that whole "acting like an ass" thing with the personal insults.

shame long standing members feel the need to do that when all ive done was point out that you were also doing it which you were


----------



## Nicos93 (Jan 29, 2014)

digitalis said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can Rhys from TTT say he has biggest legs in uk!


----------



## Tony hickey (Feb 21, 2014)

Not got a clue bro. My friend nathen Sylvester is double the size Rhys and he's 18 stone.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Got halfway through the leg workout and had to turn it off. Muppets.


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

What a pair of bell ends


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

steveb1 said:


> *your *doing it again. that whole "acting like an ass" thing with the personal insults.
> 
> shame long standing members feel the need to do that when all ive done was point out that you were also doing it which you were


You're obviously on the wind up, you have been corrected numerous times and still can't be bothered to change it...


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

these guys jus seem to be the annoying version of CT fletcher type motivators. they just come across as gangsta wannabe bham boys who r juiced up. sad thing when their gear is contaminated and doing so much harm they are not out there refunding or apologising.

you would think every bodybuilder or trainer is part of a community, but these guys are jus rip off tryna bully ppl out of training sessions and gear.

sad bunch of dudes


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Have I really just watched a leg session that didn't include squats or deads? Really? Oh........ok then..... :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

fcuk me how does a thread about someone having an abscess from bad gear sold to him by a pair of weapons turn into people going on about grammar?! for fcuks sake you need to get a grip.

OP hope you're on the way to recovery, what comp you aiming for? Also i think the main grammar problem is using too instead of to, but who gives a fcuk.

@steveb1 i have only seen a few of your posts on threads but you just seem to try to get reactions out of people and don't really offer anything useful, don't see the point in this.

@Bad Alan you're just a c0ck and now a southern fairy

@Mingster - name calling does help you win arguments and get you far. look at politics! :thumb:


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Have these pricks been put in a container and shot yet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Weightlifting to earn money must have the lowest success rate going.


Lol, are you shi.tting me, i could make more money from bodybuilding than my job and im paid a fair bit more than average....i could also end up in prison, but still :lol:


----------



## Dodson84 (Oct 21, 2012)

My thoughts on this subject are controversial and maybe frowned upon but...

If you always had every intention of competing and seem like it is your entire dream, then why would you even consider using a UGL?

Surely you would only be interested in pharma grade proven gear?

I do also agree with everyone else that you are in the total right for bringing this subject up and im sorry to hear of your bad experience.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> @Mingster - name calling does help you win arguments and get you far. look at politics! :thumb:


Only if you consider being successful in politics as going far...:no:


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

sometimes i have to tell my kids to behave themselves and grow up.....tut tut boys


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Only if you consider being successful in politics as going far...:no:


haha that's true!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Lol, are you shi.tting me, i could make more money from bodybuilding than my job and im paid a fair bit more than average....i could also end up in prison, but still :lol:


Yeah I meant as in bodybuilding. Ie top top pros are earning big sums. Others not so much

Unless they are "supplementing" their income! Pun intended. Even then I know people that do that and they aren't loaded as such. Probably earn no more than little old me doing legit work.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Dodson84 said:


> My thoughts on this subject are controversial and maybe frowned upon but...
> 
> If you always had every intention of competing and seem like it is your entire dream, then why would you even consider using a UGL?
> 
> ...


So can you enlighten me on what 'True Pharma Gear' is available to the bodybuilder out there on the market today?

I have posted on this before, look at what legitimate Pharmaceutical company's are producing and find me any that produce anything like Tren, Mast, T400 etc, etc!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Did anything come out of this ? I ask because looking at a few youtube channels and they all attended a kind of self organised Youtube channel fitness event.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure if it's the tren talking but I feel nothing but anger when I watch these idiots on YouTube.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not sure if it's the tren talking but I feel nothing but anger when I watch these idiots on YouTube.


Nope, that is a normal response to the tw4tish twins


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Nope, that is a normal response to the tw4tish twins


Oh good lol.

If they were outed as making steroids and selling them, why are they not in prison?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh good lol.
> 
> If they were outed as making steroids and selling them, why are they not in prison?


The police are stupid enough to put these two youtube motivational superstars in prison. Think of the outroar, millions of bodybuilders would take to the streets to prote...

Actually thats a fair point. There was a load of stuff going on over some cack DVD they were recording too, not sure what happened with that?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robbie said:


> The police are stupid enough to put these two youtube motivational superstars in prison. Think of the outroar, millions of bodybuilders would take to the streets to prote...
> 
> Actually thats a fair point. There was a load of stuff going on over some cack DVD they were recording too, not sure what happened with that?


A lag who just started training at my gym after being in prison 18 months. Had some sort of powder package seized and the police raised his house 2 months later and guess got caught with more stuff/equipment or whatever. Odd that these havnt been in the sh1t if it is true they make the max tech stuff.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tears rolling down my face watching the videos from these panchods - barely any mass beyond sausage legs and fatceps, and more laughably delusional than Audley Harrison.


----------

